# Bild ausschneiden u. verzerren



## Jens B. (23. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Ich bin relativ neu in Photoshop und wusste auch nicht, nach welchem Begriff ich da suchen könnte, deswegen hab ich einfach mal nen neuen Thread aufegmacht. Es geht um folgendes:

 Ich möchte gerne aus einem Bild ein Bild entnehmen, es quasi ausschneiden. Das Problem dabei: das Bild, das ich entnehmen möchte, ist auf dem Ursprungsbild eher von der Seite, also perpektivisch, aufgezeichnet.

 Man müsste es also 3-Dimensional ddrehen, was natürlich nicht geht. Aber geht es, das Bild geschickt zu verzerren, weil bei der Perspektive ist ja nur der Hintere Teil etwas kleiner.

Es geht mir um das Kirchenfenster auf dem Bild:
http://adventureweb.wz.cz/image/Rec_004.JPG

Frohe Weihnachten,
Jens


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest mal nach dem Wort "Freistellen" suchen. Das gleichnamige Werkzeug gibts auch in PS => Handbuch.

Zum Verzerren: Probiers doch einfach mal aus wie es dann aussieht. Gehen tuts auf jeden Fall und wie es geht steht wiederum im Handbuch 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jens B. (23. Dezember 2004)

Hehe, ich habs Probiert und es sieht schei**e aus, weil es einfach viel zu Pixelig wird. Ich wollte das ganze als Textur in 3D verwenden... da muss ich mir wohl ein anderes Kirchenfenster suchen, das mit den Templern zu tun hat!


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Als Textur kannst du diese Auflösung eh vergessen. Habs gerade mal freigestellt und dann sind es nur noch 130x250 px und das ist viel zu wenig. Man könnte versuchen die Auflösung zu erhöhen, aber wie es dann aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ein paar Threads unter dem hier werden mehrere Möglichkeiten genannt um Bilder zu vergrößern.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

